# Drop // Drag // Destroy :: ORT Customer Appreciation Thread



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

After nearly five years in business, we realized that we lacked something vital...a place for our customers to share their finished projects/cars! Feel free to post up your cars and your feedback in this thread. 

We'll start with a recently completed customer car that we were heavily involved with...


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

Andrew offered me great pricing and went out of his way to make sure everything was smooth and done right when I upgraded my management to Accuair. :thumbup::thumbup: to ORT!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Matt! :wave: 

Thanks for the support! Hope to see you back on the Beast Coast soon!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

you mean I have to finish my car to post in hear.....I'm out. 

bump for always great service.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

:wave: Another satisfied customer, since 2010! 

When I start my new project, I'll continue to take my business to them..But first I gotta sell this Passat.  (see my signature)


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Matt! :wave:
> 
> Thanks for the support! Hope to see you back on the Beast Coast soon!


 a week from Sunday!!! we'll have to have some :beer::beer: when I get there!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

joecastro420 said:


> :wave: Another satisfied customer, since 2010!
> 
> When I start my new project, I'll continue to take my business to them..But first I gotta sell this Passat.  (see my signature)


 Thanks Joe! Sorry to hear you're selling it, but I know you won't be leaving the scene  



fasttt600 said:


> you mean I have to finish my car to post in hear.....I'm out.
> 
> bump for always great service.:thumbup::thumbup:


 It'll never be finished  

Thanks B :beer: 



gtimakesmebroke said:


> a week from Sunday!!! we'll have to have some :beer::beer: when I get there!


 Definitely! Shoot me a call when you're in town!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Rainy Night. by Max Wobbles, on Flickr 

 
Side Shot. by Max Wobbles, on Flickr


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

Hey derrr buckle :heart:


----------



## audifanatic (Feb 7, 2006)

Here some pictures of my unfinished car, still waiting for the missing parts from Airlift, fittings and the rest of my order from ORT. Been waiting for a month, and no answers to my emails  

Had to borrow some fittings from a friend, and the rear bags are fitted with parts thats not meant to be fitted to a car... 

 
VW Golf VI by henhau, on Flickr 

 
VW Golf VI by henhau, on Flickr 

 
VW Golf VI by henhau, on Flickr


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

helped with every question and issue i had, and i had alot , i'm sure he dreaded seeing me emails towards the end , but finished it before dust off dust intime to burn my left rear fender off from riding too low.


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Car is matte white now since a week before sowo but don't have any updated pics on the computer. Anyways Andrew and the whole ORT crew has been great to me in the short time that I've known him! I appreciate all the help and super fast delivery times. Quality parts, killer customer service, baller cars, enough said. 

-Marc


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

marcdavis said:


> Car is matte white now since a week before sowo but don't have any updated pics on the computer. Anyways Andrew and the whole ORT crew has been great to me in the short time that I've known him! I appreciate all the help and super fast delivery times. Quality parts, killer customer service, baller cars, enough said.
> 
> -Marc


 :heart::snowcool:


----------



## deanomac (May 1, 2012)

Gimmie a week and i hope to be posting here  

Just found out that the parcel has passed customs coming into the uk so should be with me very soon  

Oh so very excited!


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

Andrew :heart: you've helped me out and hooked me up so much. Thanks for all you've done buddy:thumbup::beer: 

 
Dutch R by Barros!, on Flickr 


 
Golf R by Barros!, on Flickr


----------



## Rcbowman369 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks Andrew!


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

Double the pleasure, double the fun....


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

Untitled by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr 
 
Untitled by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr 

Huge thanks to Andrew for spending the amount of time he did on the phone with me and keeping in touch through email to make sure i had a good setup and got all of the right stuff. I never thought i would be able to go air and get all the nice stuff i wanted but thanks to the fall discounts i was able to. Ill never forget the day i bought everything and became broke


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Bought my air from Andrew last November. I couldn't have gotten a better deal for my complete eLevel kit. :beer:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

everything i wanted to say about ORT has been said above so i'll just post pictures :thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

These guys are always on the ball:thumbup:


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)

Two big thumbs up to Andrew and the guys at Open Road Tuning that helped me get my project to where it is now!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks guys! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

honestly this is THE company to buy from. hands down the best advice and fastest response time in the business. 

i just cant help but to keep buying from ORT. 

HAI ANDREW!!!!!:thumbup::beer: 

if you want your products, replacement parts, answers or swag to your house quick and efficiently give them a call. 
:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't normally post on Vortex, but I saw this thread and just had to show my appreciate for Andrew and all the ORT family. 





















Really can't put into words just how much Andrew has been there to help me out. The service from ORT is always top notch. Shipping is always fast. Andrew is super knowledgeable on every product and how it works. Its just a pleasure to talk to him. I had never done any business with him before being introduced to Andrew @ H2O a few years ago. The moment I met him, he made me feel like family, not just like a customer to a used car salesman. Since that introduction, he has helped me TOTALLY transform my car to an entirely different level. I couldn't have done it with out him. :heart: 


Anyone out there reading this considering who to buy from, pick ORT. You won't be disappointed. :thumbup:


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

ORT/GintyFAB! :heart:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Front by Max Wobbles, on Flickr


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

Andrew FTW !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:



















The only place I go for parts! 
See you guys in a couple weeks at Cult :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks guys! 

Looking forward to seeing some of you guys at Cult Classic! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

:wave:buck :beer:

my personal fav photo...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Not nearly finished (oooold pictures) :


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Living in Beverly now, Rob?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Living in Beverly now, Rob?


Yeah I moved about a month ago. I think its finally safe to say I LIVE here hahaha


----------



## coneklr (Sep 23, 2003)

:thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Yeah I moved about a month ago. I think its finally safe to say I LIVE here hahaha


Nick's roast beef on dodge street is probably the best place to eat in all of Beverly :laugh: 




coneklr said:


> :thumbup::beer::thumbup:


Looks great, Dallas!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

IMG_4246 by Max Wobbles, on Flickr


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: for ORT


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

VrstewartW said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: for ORT


Ronaldo! :wave: :heart:


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi buddy! :wave::wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

mmmm d sluuts:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

d or p? 

He had them for sale not long ago


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> d or p?
> 
> He had them for sale not long ago


Which way you lookin'? 

To me, though, P-slots is the name of the OEM mk2 wheel. Which these are not. So these are deez.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

andrew and the whole ORT staff is infamous from goin to all the shows or just shooting the **** on the vortex. the name ANDREW M. or "UNCLE BUCK" became legendary names and always associated with air ride. ive met andrew years ago at a small shop in west chester. first time ive ever experienced air ride i loved it. i love the car. really opened my eyes to what the game had to offer. me and andrew talked and man could this kid drop some knowledge. i was impressed. from there on we always ran into each other from time to time and everytime he said the same thing. " so when you ready to stop playing around and get on bags" i always told him that i wouldnt do it no matter what he said lol but, earlier this year this man called the number 1 name in air ride and said " what do you got for me" andrew replied. " well its about time" i told him i had a price limit, i told him i still wanted reliablitly and simple for my daily driven use. he met it. he got the exact kit for me. I couldnt be happier.

i had the chance to talk to a fellower customer of andrews this weekend, he was holdin some air ride parts and i said " yo man you hustlin parts?" barry replied " no just returning some parts to andrew m. he had let me borrow them just in case anything were to happen on my trip to sowo" 

i have to say i was shocked. thats the best customer service ive ever seen. He cares so much about his customers. he always on a personal level with everyone. always by his phone in case you have a question. This guy is top notch and really changed alot of things for alot of people.


ive said it plenty of times before and ill say it plenty more. thanks so much for all that youve done for me andrew. your a true friend and EVERYONE i know will be coming to you and your amazing staff. your unbeatable so dont change a thing:thumbup:


ps. you let me know when you get a kit in to bag my civic


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the good words, Zane! :heart::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the good words, Zane! :heart::thumbup::beer:


anytime andrew you know i love you guys you really make all your customers feel like family and thats saying something guys. keep it up


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Zane! Hope to see you at June bug this weekend :beer::beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Zane! Hope to see you at June bug this weekend :beer::beer:


 Gotta work all weekend sadly


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Cult?


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Cult?


 Booth car? Lol I should be there


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

If I'd known earlier, I would've asked ya. We already have four cars for the booth


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If I'd known earlier, I would've asked ya. We already have four cars for the booth


 Anyone I know?


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If I'd known earlier, I would've asked ya. We already have four cars for the booth


 All good ill just chill at the booth si save me a seat! I'll just it in the show to be knit picked apart lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Bring your chair, we're going to have a blast :beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Bring your chair, we're going to have a blast :beer:


 Awesome let's do it.


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

First look










Last before sold


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

And lest we forget... 

http://openroadtuning.com/blogs/rides/5642662-creme-fresh :beer::beer:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

wrdvento said:


> First look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Omg you sold it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Chaoz said:


> Omg you sold it


 Yeah


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

:banghead::banghead::banghead: 
wish I knew that was for sale! by far by favorite mkIII 
:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah


 Damn that's some sad news... Super clean. I love that car


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

It wasn't sold like the pic above. I took a lot off the car before it was gone.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

wrdvento said:


> It wasn't sold like the pic above. I took a lot off the car before it was gone.


 still it was my ABSOLUTE favorite at h2o i feel like you shouldve won top dawg honestly i really wish i was able to meet you dude :thumbup:


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

Thanks, I appreciate it. I have a mk6 that I am just starting to mess with so it will be out soon


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hurry up!


----------



## MatGervais (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's mine! 




























New wheels are coming soon


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks great, Mat! 

I'll shoot you a PM here shortly.


----------



## MatGervais (Feb 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Looks great, Mat!
> 
> I'll shoot you a PM here shortly.


 ok cool  :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

This just showed up in our inbox


----------



## Rresetrrewind (Jul 23, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey buddy! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Photo Credit: A.Ok


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Does the hood fit that ride?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Does the hood fit that ride?


Honestly not sure, I'll ask Houck.

It was good meeting you this past week :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Honestly not sure, I'll ask Houck.
> 
> It was good meeting you this past week :beer:


Hell yeah man, I agree. You got stories for days.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

What can I say...in twenty five years, I've been a lot of places and seen a lot of stuff.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

it fits..barely haha you can see the turbo peeking out where the wiper cowl used to live :laugh:


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*** apologize for the use of stance in advance***


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

blue bags said:


> it fits..barely haha you can see the turbo peeking out where the wiper cowl used to live :laugh:


yes it does! 

Team Gengstout there for the assist with the hood removal/install! :beer: Great meeting and chillin with you guys this weekend! looking forward to h2oi


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

H2o 2010 










Sowo 2012 










Waterfest 2012


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh snip! Looks awesome Donald! 

I :heart: your wheels


----------



## Bonafyd (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey Andrew I called you yesterday,i spoke to you & you was supposed to call me back,i'm still waiting..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Bonafyd said:


> Hey Andrew I called you yesterday,i spoke to you & you was supposed to call me back,i'm still waiting..


 Hey man! I actually called you back and left a voicemail for you! Figured you were busy or on the other line. Give me a shout today and I'll get you taken care of :thumbup::beer:


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Oh snip! Looks awesome Donald!
> 
> I :heart: your wheels


 thanks andrew...it all came together with your help!...

see you at h2o?


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

We are not done yet, but I'll leave this here


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Corey, love how the WRX came out  

Looks great, Pedro! Was good seeing you at Fresh Meet!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Gotta admit I'm a fan of the new wrx/sti hatches. Look real good :beer: :beer:


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Photo Credit: A.Ok


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It's not air ride, however, this morning I dropped a wheel:










Dragged the rotor:










And destroyed it:










And I'm an Open Road Tuning customer, so I hope y'all appreciate.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Ouch :thumbdown:


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

Some from Waterfest :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ouch Rob! That sucks! :thumbdown::thumbdown: 

Looking good Damon! :thumbup::thumbup: 

One more...


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

here is a better one Andrew! thanks again :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

When do we get a full shoot?


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

ORT FTW  im bored so here are some old pics.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

ocdpvw said:


> here is a better one Andrew! thanks again :beer:


 lookin killer Corey!! 

Who is ready for VagFair? :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

1210s4 said:


> ORT FTW  im bored so here are some old pics.


 oh my lanta! how about some new shots, jeff?


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

hey andrew text me or email me. we need to talk. :wave::thumbup::heart:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

I need some new stickers.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

see ya at vagfair :thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

DSC_3689 by bacardicj151, on Flickr


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

*Now this is customer service*










:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We take customer service very seriously! 

Congrats on your win :thumbup::beer:


----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Andrew - nice job posting up on the Mk6 there (making sure nobody tried to steal those hubcaps or floormats).


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

It was certainly a tough job! :laugh:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

arclight1 said:


> Andrew - nice job posting up on the Mk6 there (making sure nobody tried to steal those hubcaps or floormats).


Andrew's well equipped to protect things. 

Hubcaps?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you Pennsylvania 

I think Tom was poking fun, Adam. :beer:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

It was good to finally meet you in person yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Likewise, Dylan. Thanks for stopping by to introduce yourself! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Andrew's well equipped to protect things.
> 
> Hubcaps?


You know I heart your one-off CCWs Adam! You have one of the few cars that can really do justice to those wheels


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

First set of packages has arrived! One more package on Wednesday! Shout out to Andrew and all the other ORT guys for helping me get exactly what I wanted and for their great customer service!! Hope to do the install soon! Thanks guys!:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Came to vag fair on Saturday with 32 beers. Went home Saturday night with 0. I'm a satisfied ORT customer :thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

arclight1 said:


> You know I heart your one-off CCWs Adam! You have one of the few cars that can really do justice to those wheels


Thanks bud. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ClydeandBonnie23 said:


> First set of packages has arrived! One more package on Wednesday! Shout out to Andrew and all the other ORT guys for helping me get exactly what I wanted and for their great customer service!! Hope to do the install soon! Thanks guys!:thumbup:


Thanks for the good words, Sam! Let us know if you need any help on the install, we've had plenty of experience with that system. :beer:



bryangb said:


> Came to vag fair on Saturday with 32 beers. Went home Saturday night with 0. I'm a satisfied ORT customer :thumbup:


Those 21st Amendment IPA's were killer. :beer:

+ it should say came to vag fair with 32 beers, went home with zero. But, I did get a bubble gum air freshener! :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you for the air freshener! :beer: :beer:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Hubcaps?


I thought I could get those hubcaps at Auto Zone too? :laugh: (jk from your fb page)

nice meeting you finally Adam! congrats on the win, soooooo well deserved.

See you guys at h20 :thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Thank you for the air freshener! :beer: :beer:


Oh your welcome!


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

is there such thing as an old friend discount???? :laugh::laugh::laugh:

youll be hearing from me very very soon Andrew:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> is there such thing as an old friend discount???? :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> youll be hearing from me very very soon Andrew:thumbup:


Dennis, I'm sure we can work out a great deal for an old friend :beer:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> is there such thing as an old friend discount???? :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> youll be hearing from me very very soon Andrew:thumbup:


:thumbup: this is what i like to hear dennis, hook him up andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> :thumbup: this is what i like to hear dennis, hook him up andrew


You know I will, Dutchie! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

hai guys :wave:

Picked up a new job so hopefully I can finish my build a lot sooner than expected!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

cldub said:


> hai guys :wave:
> 
> Picked up a new job so hopefully I can finish my build a lot sooner than expected!


Awesome! Can't wait to hear from you. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

cldub said:


> hai guys :wave:
> 
> Picked up a new job so hopefully I can finish my build a lot sooner than expected!


Congrats, Christian! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to hear from you. :thumbup:


Soon!! :thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> Congrats, Christian! :thumbup::beer:


Thanks dude! :beer::beer:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

sent you an email Andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Good stuff, Dennis! I'll have a response over to you shortly!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## cmb5286 (Aug 30, 2007)

ORT has been great :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the good words, Chris!

Never did get to see any finished pics, she's looking great! :beer:


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

:wave:


Good seeing you guys at vagfair.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

that was a 'long' morning if you catch my drift. 

It was good seeing you too man, I can't get over how big your dogs are getting!


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> sent you an email Andrew


finally


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> finally


yes finally its happening now


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> that was a 'long' morning if you catch my drift.
> 
> It was good seeing you too man, I can't get over how big your dogs are getting!


Dude hell yea it was, too early in the am to setup after that night. 

I wanted to bring them to the show but a 2 day show in the heat would've been horrible for them.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

VrstewartW said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> Good seeing you guys at vagfair.


sheetz burrito aka my savior :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

VrstewartW said:


> Dude hell yea it was, too early in the am to setup after that night.
> 
> I wanted to bring them to the show but a 2 day show in the heat would've been horrible for them.


Agreed!

Yeah, I considered taking my dog but the heat was rather brutal.



[email protected] said:


> sheetz burrito aka my savior :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


I was a little shocked you didn't put up more of a fight that morning, cause the prior night was pretty nuts. Then again, you and Ben were bff. :laugh:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Yeah, I considered taking my dog but the heat was rather brutal.
> 
> ...


You missed out on Stevo with his candy snake, that sh*t was insane. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I heard it was pretty gnarly and he was swinging that thing around like Jackie Chan :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

This thread got weird. :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

huge thanks to andrew. car wouldnt be what it is without him :thumbup::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

^ :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DUBgoon (Nov 23, 2008)

I had previously had air ride on my old MK4 that I had pieced together used. But when I picked up a new car over the winter I knew it would have to be bagged and I also wanted to make sure that I upgraded my system so I got to emailing Andrew. Not only was he quick to respond to all of my many questions but he helped me get the exact setup that I wanted at a better price than anyone else had. Plus I had everything shipped and sitting outside of my door in only a couple of days. So a big thanks to Andrew and everyone at ORT for helping me make my vision for my car happen :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

DUBgoon said:


> I had previously had air ride on my old MK4 that I had pieced together used. But when I picked up a new car over the winter I knew it would have to be bagged and I also wanted to make sure that I upgraded my system so I got to emailing Andrew. Not only was he quick to respond to all of my many questions but he helped me get the exact setup that I wanted at a better price than anyone else had. Plus I had everything shipped and sitting outside of my door in only a couple of days. So a big thanks to Andrew and everyone at ORT for helping me make my


Thanks for the kind words man! Didn't know you got a 24v, that's awesome!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

This thread needs more OEM and dollar bills


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I've always wanted an ORT air freshener, and now I have one! Thanks Andrew! :heart::heart: :beer::beer:


----------



## tm07jetta (Sep 7, 2012)

On that passant what wheels are they n all around specs?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

tm07jetta said:


> On that passant what wheels are they n all around specs?


what passat????


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh lordy :beer: :beer:


----------



## tm07jetta (Sep 7, 2012)

First page of this thread red car, has the black 5 spoke wheels


----------



## vadubster (Mar 24, 2012)

cldub said:


> I've always wanted an ORT air freshener, and now I have one! Thanks Andrew! :heart::heart: :beer::beer:


whats this?!? i must have also!


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

tm07jetta said:


> First page of this thread red car, has the black 5 spoke wheels


rotiform nues


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

vadubster said:


> whats this?!? i must have also!


You jelllllllly? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

thanks again to ORT for the awesome service and also Fuzzy for the amazing install


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Dennis! Definitely can't wait to see your car in person at H2O :beer:


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

hey andrew sorry to bother you again, please check your email. 
How can we resolve this email issue? i'd like to keep all the information you've given me in one convenient email but i hate to keep asking you to weed through your spam folder


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

bump it up, who's pumped for this weekend?:wave:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> bump it up, who's pumped for this weekend?:wave:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> bump it up, who's pumped for this weekend?:wave:


 lock up your daughters, trents coming into town.:laugh:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Is it thursday yet 
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: 
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: 
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer: 
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Is it thursday yet
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


 My thoughts exactly:thumbup: minus my recent vu4 manifold leak development:banghead:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

OVRWRKD said:


> My thoughts exactly:thumbup: minus my recent vu4 manifold leak development:banghead:


  let us know if we can help / also the accuair guys have great support 

BUMP


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Andrew i need s ticker i somehow lost mine after i cut it in half by accident you guys gonna have them at h20?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


>


I like, but the bumper lines irritate me a little. Nit-picky, I know, but I'm honest. My car has a bit of this as well. It's just glaring at me in this picture.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Fitment is tricky on the Sportec pieces


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Ilevel preorder bump! :thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Bored, so here's a recent shot by my bro:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Jared!

Car looked great this past weekend :beer:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

H2Oi 2012 by Max Wobbles, on Flickr


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Traffic. by Max Wobbles, on Flickr
Camberlamps!


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

because im a whore, you aint about that life


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

:thumbup::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Love that picture Duthie!

Hey Deece! :wave:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Whorefest


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Love that picture Duthie!
> 
> Hey Deece! :wave:


me too man me too


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

:snowcool:


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

Passat(s)


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy Lips!! :beer:


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Keep up the picture posts guys! :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## GoldenNugget (Feb 5, 2009)

DD TDI On stock wheels for now I cracked my other wheels right before I bought my system now I have to recover before I spend any more money lmao









































^^^ thanks Andrew and guys at ORT and Adam fiscus for telling me about them in the first place !


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Perfection. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks great dude!

Thanks for your support :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Trent's Bagged OBS

Photo Credit: Stance Nation


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Just got the new Airlift MKV/VI rear bag kit today! Thanks Andrew! Hopefully (if I get my ass in gear) I'll be the first A3 in the country on these bad boys


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Good stuff, Christian! 

I think you will be the first one to have those on an A3. Unless of course Johnny beats you


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Good stuff, Christian!
> 
> I think you will be the first one to have those on an A3. Unless of course Johnny beats you


haha damn that Johnny and his refilling wallet :laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> haha damn that Johnny and his refilling wallet :laugh::laugh:


Oh, you mean Johnny Tran?










:laugh::laugh::wave:


----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Oh, you mean Johnny Tran?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never narc'd on no one!


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Dee*s*e! :wave:


:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

arclight1 said:


>


Perfect, Tom :beer:



Kuncle20 said:


> :wave:


:heart:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Seriously. Tom is killin it!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

He sure is, we got some more photos from him today


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> He sure is, we got some more photos from him today


Ohhhh lawdy!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


>


It's pics like these that make me pray more that I get a work bonus this year. Need to hurry up to buy/install my goods :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Need to hurry up to buy/install my goods :thumbup:


You and me both!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## xHoldenMcNeilx (Mar 14, 2008)

ORT kills it...as does Jose's Passat!
Keep up the good work guys...send me more stuff to shoot!:thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

xHoldenMcNeilx said:


> ORT kills it...as does Jose's Passat!
> Keep up the good work guys...send me more stuff to shoot!:thumbup:


My god  are those RS's in 18"? Where do people get sets of those?!?!?!?!?

PS. that car is stunning!


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

SoSoA3 said:


> My god  are those RS's in 18"? Where do people get sets of those?!?!?!?!?
> 
> PS. that car is stunning!


they take 17" faces and buy step up barrels and lips from rotiform or memory fab to make them 18's


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> they take 17" faces and buy step up barrels and lips from rotiform or memory fab to make them 18's


^^ True or SpinFab (in this particular case) :thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> they take 17" faces and buy step up barrels and lips from rotiform or memory fab to make them 18's


How much does that cost for the lips/ barrels?


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

SoSoA3 said:


> How much does that cost for the lips/ barrels?


I've seen prices from $1.8k to $2.3k depending of the type of lips (slant, stepped or bubble)


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Jordan1 by bacardicj151, on Flickr


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Are those 19's or 20's? Looking good :beer:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

19x9 et 41


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

bacardicj151 said:


> 19x9 et 41


:beer: :thumbup: amaze-balls


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Good stuff, Christian!
> 
> I think you will be the first one to have those on an A3. Unless of course Johnny beats you





cldub said:


> haha damn that Johnny and his refilling wallet :laugh::laugh:


Just saw this. Lol. As of now, it's probably going to be around January...which just happens to be my bday! (Unless I get a nice bonus @ work, then it'll be sooner).

Get your act together Christian!!! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

xHoldenMcNeilx said:


> ORT kills it...as does Jose's Passat!
> Keep up the good work guys...send me more stuff to shoot!:thumbup:


Looks awesome! Thanks for the snap! :beer:



bacardicj151 said:


> Jordan1 by bacardicj151, on Flickr


Looks great CJ. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

not only do they have awesome customer support. they are pretty cute too.

haiiiii:heart::wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hah thanks Mat! :heart::heart::heart:

We need to get started on that new project


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

Just a quicky Iphone pic that a friend took of the wife's turbo Beetle.. Thanks Andrew!!! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Aaron! Happy to help with Tara's Beetle, it looks great!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

^^^

UUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


>


Going to miss those wheels, but I do love your new ones! :heart:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Going to miss those wheels, but I do love your new ones! :heart:


Had to get my JDM flava on


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Bryan, pics of the RPF1's!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Bryan, pics of the RPF1's!


 I've got some offsets and cambuh to play with first


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Okay okay fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Don't sell the starks dude!


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Don't sell the starks dude!


No one wants them anyway!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

FINALLY finished my air install earlier this morning. Thanks to Andrew for all the help along the way! Should be able to snag a proper picture tomorrow!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

My pleasure dude, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> My pleasure dude, can't wait to see pics!


:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

I know one was already posted on the fb page, and it's a ways from being finished per say, but here is another from dtek of my Beetle.


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

Two more for ORT


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

whitemk4golf said:


> Two more for ORT


:heart:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TJClover said:


> I know one was already posted on the fb page, and it's a ways from being finished per say, but here is another from dtek of my Beetle.


That looks funky fresh on those wheels. Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Cars are looking amazing :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Tara, the beetle looks so good! 

Thanks for the snap, Pedro! Let us know about those traps


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Something a little different. :beer:


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

^^^ 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

#becausedutchie


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> #becausedutchie


:wave::heart:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Somebody said something about it being Throwback Thursday... :beer:


1 meets 5. by Max Wobbles, on Flickr


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

winter setup


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> winter setup


Damn, and here I am about to use those as my summer setup


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

cldub said:


> Damn, and here I am about to use those as my summer setup


Sorry man, gotta keep it fresh all year long


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Why is that touareg not bagged


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Why is that touareg not bagged


You don't know that!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> Sorry man, gotta keep it fresh all year long


hah it's all good. Gotta pay to play :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Just trying to do my ORT advertising part at the local Target


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Just trying to do my ORT advertising part at the local Target


RPF1's look awesome! :beer:


Light Painting CO's by Max Wobbles, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Loving the RPF1's, Bryan. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

bryangb said:


> Just trying to do my ORT advertising part at the local Target


Will be doing the same here in about a week when I receive my top hats then the fun begins shooting for install completed early Saturday.


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

My car would have never have gotten done if it weren't for Andrew. Obviously it doesn't take 8 pages of reading to realize the common denominator here, and that's Customer Service. Never have I had my questions answered faster, and if Andrew didnt have the answer, he knew someone who did. 

Thanks again for everything, you forever have my business :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Loving the RPF1's, Bryan. :thumbup::beer:


They'll look better with some cambuhumpkin:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

bored...so gonna whore a little...


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

^^^ :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

CULVER said:


> My car would have never have gotten done if it weren't for Andrew. Obviously it doesn't take 8 pages of reading to realize the common denominator here, and that's Customer Service. Never have I had my questions answered faster, and if Andrew didnt have the answer, he knew someone who did.
> 
> Thanks again for everything, you forever have my business :thumbup:


Thanks for the kind words and support Chaz. Glad I was able to help! :thumbup::beer:



bryangb said:


> They'll look better with some cambuhumpkin:


True! :beer:



fouckhest said:


> bored...so gonna whore a little...


Oooweee Houcker. :beer::beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Whore away!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Whore away!


Lord knows you had a small fit over Houck's car at VAG Fair :laugh:


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Lord knows you had a small fit over Houck's car at VAG Fair :laugh:


Psh...small? Lets be honest here Andrew! :laugh:


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

Where is my ILEVEL..:banghead::laugh::laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Lord knows you had a small fit over Houck's car at VAG Fair :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

JR20thAE said:


> Psh...small? Lets be honest here Andrew! :laugh:


Truuuuuuuuu 



bomber vw said:


> Where is my ILEVEL..:banghead::laugh::laugh:


Got them in stock, Tito! Along with the water traps you like :beer:




bryangb said:


>


Pretty much :laugh:


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

Got them in stock, Tito! Along with the water traps you like :beer:

I'll be up there next week... :laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

all are from instagram :/ pics look terrible


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

^sex


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all the open road tuning fam!!! :biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta::beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Merry Christmas! Let me whore a little now that this snowfall officially made it winter. See you in April, car! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

germanbycar said:


>


Car looks great, love the BBS'!




1210s4 said:


> all are from instagram :/ pics look terrible


It's all good Jeff, that was a great afternoon just kicking it at the house. :beer:





specialkk43 said:


> :wave:


No wheels, no care :laugh: :beer: 




ClydeandBonnie23 said:


> Merry Christmas to all the open road tuning fam!!! :biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta::beer:


Thanks Sam! All the best to you and the wife! :thumbup::thumbup:



bryangb said:


> Merry Christmas! Let me whore a little now that this snowfall officially made it winter. See you in April, car! :beer: :beer:


I wish this weather would knock it off! Either give us 20" of snow or none at all!




Dutchmastr9 said:


>


Stretched winters? Ruined. :laugh:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Stretched winters? Ruined. :laugh:


seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> seemed like a good idea at the time


If I had a quarter for every time I said that, well....they would have been much better ideas. :facepalm:


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

A work in progress !!!


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

Untitled by specialkk43, on Flickr


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

specialkk43 said:


> Untitled by specialkk43, on Flickr


:heart:


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dutchmastr9 said:


>


Now this Is it !!! So good looking.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Now this Is it !!! So good looking.


thank you sir :beer:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Final tank placement took a while to decide.


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

Winter mode


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

I will shoot some better pictures tomorrow when it's 60 in pa. 
Thanks to ORT for everything.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Front by Max Wobbles, on Flickr


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

IMG_1178 by specialkk43, on Flickr


----------



## vadubster (Mar 24, 2012)

Andrew, thanks for the recommendation and quick shipment on my new SMC mini water traps :thumbup:

-Ryan


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Final tank placement took a while to decide.


I like that location, Chris!



LowlyDubb3r said:


> Winter mode


Looks good Matt, I like the wheel color 



Jetta_MK6 said:


> I will shoot some better pictures tomorrow when it's 60 in pa.
> Thanks to ORT for everything.


Looks good Chris, glad you got it all buttoned up!



Lawn_Mower said:


> Front by Max Wobbles, on Flickr


Oooo euro plate? Fancy pants!



specialkk43 said:


> IMG_1178 by specialkk43, on Flickr


Where are the wheels, Kyle!? Killing meeeee! :laugh:



vadubster said:


> Andrew, thanks for the recommendation and quick shipment on my new SMC mini water traps :thumbup:
> 
> -Ryan


No problem, Ryan! Glad you like them!


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Where are the wheels, Kyle!? Killing meeeee! :laugh:





Untitled by specialkk43, on Flickr


Untitled by specialkk43, on Flickr


Untitled by specialkk43, on Flickr


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

not much, but it's something. I just finished the install about an hour ago. 










a big thanks to Andrew who put up with me from day one of my desire for air ride :thumbup:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

Andrew and ORT :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Still in winter mode, but finally getting my trunk put together! Thanks for all of the advise and help ORT!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

photobomb time 


















































































i look silly in this one


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks Andrew for everything :heart:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

^ hot fire :beer::beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

bryangb said:


> ^ hot fire :beer::beer:


 Thanks! :beer::beer:


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Andrew can you reply to emails please? :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I will today sir. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Please take my money as well :thumbup:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Ahahaha Small world! ^^^^


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Andrew probably has my credit card number memorized by now :laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> Please take my money as well :thumbup:


 Got your email Johnny, I'll get you squared away here. Just got your front struts in from AirLift  




cldub said:


> Andrew probably has my credit card number memorized by now :laugh::laugh:


 That I do :laugh: 

I think I might use it to buy a Taurus Judge .410  



silvermannn said:


> Ahahaha Small world! ^^^^


 Hey buddy, I'll respond to you today too! :heart:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That I do :laugh:
> 
> I think I might use it to buy a Taurus Judge .410


 LOL well so long as I got to shoot it at some point I wouldn't care TOO much :laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

cldub said:


> LOL well so long as I got to shoot it at some point I wouldn't care TOO much :laugh::laugh:


 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

haven't posted any updates pics on here todo my car justice, Andrew you the man :heart: :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Had an issue with UPS which caused my package to not be delivered on the expected date. Andrew went out of his way to let me know what was going on and stayed at work late to make sure I still got my stuff by the weekend. Customer service at its finest by someone who actually gives a **** unlike other certain vendors on here. :beer::beer: 




























Came home after work today to a package waiting for me as was promised. Props to ORT and Airlift for the work they put into these beauties. Gorgeous stuff. 

Thanks again Andrew for the communication and getting me these before the weekend. I owe you a beer. Or 10. :beer::beer:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## vrt-retta (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Andrew

heres a picture from this weekend, still needs more work in the rear. 2 days sense installed


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks great dude! Thanks for the :heart:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Whorefest :beer: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

#etperfect


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

iPhone pic


----------



## EuroMike (Sep 2, 2007)

*EuroMike MK4s Air builds*

Huge THANK YOU to Andrew for all his help with my air ride setups... 

ORT = Great Price , Great Customer Service, Fast Shipping !!!

Here are some pictures from my first build .. My cousin 20th GTI. E-level, Xl slam , D-cups +SS5, Dual Viair 400


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn Mike, your cousin's 20th is looking awesome!

Thanks for the good words!


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hands down my favorite retailer. EVER!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

mdubcajka12 said:


> Hands down my favorite retailer. EVER!


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I thought Bagyard was done making air ride parts?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> I thought Bagyard was done making air ride parts?


My post appears to have disappeared.

However, see thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5801413-Anyone-know-whats-up-with-Bagyard


----------



## .:RTime (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

^Best R


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

luke wl. said:


>


Looks great Luke :beer:


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

FAO Andrew/Ben, or whoever. Do airlift do the Performance struts for MK4s? Because we really need the brackets for the 4mo ARB fittings.

Can I get a price for 2 front Airlift setups please? (or the difference between them and what we paid for the bagyard stuff)

(and an email about a price for the other stuff I was asking about :thumbup

Cheers


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty eager to get my kit! 
:thumbup: for ORT


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

BBSWagen said:


> Pretty eager to get my kit!
> :thumbup: for ORT


Matt, just shot you an email dude! :beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ So sick :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dutchmastr9 said:


>


Awesome shots dutchie!


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

fasttt600 said:


> Awesome shots dutchie!


thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey Andrew I sent you guys an email a couple days ago and a message on here yesterday about a Viair 400C that was purchased from you guys that I am having issues with and have heard nothing back. I also tried calling your shop 3 times today and got voicemail each time. 

Can you please shoot me back an email or message or let me know what the best way to get into contact with you is. I normally wouldn't be this concerned over a few days but as I stated in both my message and email, my warranty is set to run out in now 10 days and I have a compressor that is not pushing any air, and am not sure where to go with it or whom I should be contacting. 

Thanks!:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ozzker said:


> Hey Andrew I sent you guys an email a couple days ago and a message on here yesterday about a Viair 400C that was purchased from you guys that I am having issues with and have heard nothing back. I also tried calling your shop 3 times today and got voicemail each time.
> 
> Can you please shoot me back an email or message or let me know what the best way to get into contact with you is. I normally wouldn't be this concerned over a few days but as I stated in both my message and email, my warranty is set to run out in now 10 days and I have a compressor that is not pushing any air, and am not sure where to go with it or whom I should be contacting.
> 
> Thanks!:wave:


Ozzker, we are _extremely_ busy with tax refund season upon us. I do apologize for seeming 'hard to reach' but I assure you that we are here and able to take care of your needs. Please send me your phone number and I will help you get your problem taken care of immediately.

Thanks.


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Ozzker, we are _extremely_ busy with tax refund season upon us. I do apologize for seeming 'hard to reach' but I assure you that we are here and able to take care of your needs. Please send me your phone number and I will help you get your problem taken care of immediately.
> 
> Thanks.


I understand Andrew and knew that there was a reason for it, as your company has a fantastic reputation from all i've heard! You have a PM! Thanks again! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ozzker said:


> I understand Andrew and knew that there was a reason for it, as your company has a fantastic reputation from all i've heard! You have a PM! Thanks again! :wave:


Thanks for the good words, sir.

Great talking with you on the phone, let me know if you have any other issues! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the good words, sir.
> 
> Great talking with you on the phone, let me know if you have any other issues! :thumbup::beer:


Great talking with you as well! Thanks for the fantastic service!! :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ozzker said:


> Great talking with you as well! Thanks for the fantastic service!! :beer::beer:


My pleasure dude!

Let me know if you need anything else! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

Another amazing shopping experience with my dude over at ORT! Thanks for the package bro!! :beer::wave:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

ClydeandBonnie23 said:


> Another amazing shopping experience with my dude over at ORT! Thanks for the package bro!! :beer::wave:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwarge138 (May 2, 2006)

never post on vortex but I'm bored some shots from h2o:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for posting Ryan!

Looking forward to H2O this year. Hopefully we can all get together and go to Dogfish Head!


----------



## vwarge138 (May 2, 2006)

for sure i missed out on the brewery last year


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for posting Ryan!
> 
> Looking forward to H2O this year. Hopefully we can all get together and go to Dogfish Head!


:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for posting Ryan!
> 
> Looking forward to H2O this year. Hopefully we can all get together and go to Dogfish Head!


Tfti


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG ORT by Max Wobbles, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Tfti


We have actually been discussing doing a little customer appreciation gtg/bbq. thoughts?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We have actually been discussing doing a little customer appreciation gtg/bbq. thoughts?


You know I'd be there:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> You know I'd be there:beer::beer:


Shannon better bake those brownies and you better bring the peanut butter....and celery beer :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Shannon better bake those brownies and you better bring the peanut butter....and celery beer :laugh:


I can't believe you'd even feel the need to remind me to bring beerumpkin:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We have actually been discussing doing a little customer appreciation gtg/bbq. thoughts?


I wanna go!


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> I wanna go!


We should do it after car is done, you can give me a ride up to PA :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I want in.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> We should do it after car is done, you can give me a ride up to PA :laugh:


haha I'm down!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks great Christian!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

I thnk the BBQ is a great idea.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looks great Christian!


Thanks dude! :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I thnk the BBQ is a great idea.


We should do it at GintyFab, eh!? :laugh:


----------



## .:RTime (Jun 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We should do it at GintyFab, eh!? :laugh:


hahaha im sure that would not go over well....


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We have actually been discussing doing a little customer appreciation gtg/bbq. thoughts?


Depending on the day, I'm in. 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We have actually been discussing doing a little customer appreciation gtg/bbq. thoughts?


I would trek up for sure :beer:


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

*FV-QR*

just want to say thanks again to Andrew for going above and beyond the call of duty to get me the stuff i needed. i owe you a few :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We have actually been discussing doing a little customer appreciation gtg/bbq. thoughts?


What's the date/location? opcorn:

EDIT- Probably a rozap, but since I started this page, a picture!:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We should do it at GintyFab, eh!? :laugh:


a nice bbq? are you talking work location????



.:RTime said:


> hahaha im sure that would not go over well....



we wouldn't be able to drink or do burnouts because the local cops get a chubby just hearing aftermarket exhausts......but a gathering and food would be cool.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

I would drag the growing community of bagged cars by ORT in western pa over or a GTG.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> a nice bbq? are you talking work location????
> 
> 
> we wouldn't be able to drink or do burnouts because the local cops get a chubby just hearing aftermarket exhausts......but a gathering and food would be cool.


Yeah guy up in West Point, it'd be nice. No burnouts or stupid shenanigans, just burgers and bullsh!tt!ing. 



mdubcajka12 said:


> I would drag the growing community of bagged cars by ORT in western pa over or a GTG.


Oh, I like the sound of that.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

If there aren't burnouts I'm staying home


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

bryangb said:


> If there aren't burnouts I'm staying home


i'll be at the bar with this guy drinking and THEN doing burnouts. duh.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

gtimakesmebroke said:


> i'll be at the bar with this guy drinking and THEN doing burnouts. duh.


Now that I can get into


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah guy up in West Point, it'd be nice. No burnouts or stupid shenanigans, just burgers and bullsh!tt!ing.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I like the sound of that.


If that does not work theres a few spots up here


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Straight outta Europe. by Max Wobbles, on Flickr


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We have actually been discussing doing a little customer appreciation gtg/bbq. thoughts?


march 9th?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> march 9th?


We should just do it then...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> march 9th?





[email protected] said:


> We should just do it then...


That's my move date... maybe my car will just be there (if I get my car up there).


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> That's my move date... maybe my car will just be there (if I get my car up there).


Where you movin' to, guy? You need help moving the car? :laugh::heart:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We should just do it then...


March 30th I'll be bagged by then.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> march 9th?


thats the pre bbq gtg lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> thats the pre bbq gtg lol


The scene point gtg...


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We should just do it then...


F-that. I need to get the car done. no distractions!!! you know my ADD starts kicking in.haha:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> F-that. I need to get the car done. no distractions!!! you know my ADD starts kicking in.haha:laugh:


When is your ADD not in full effect? :laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> thats the pre bbq gtg lol


This post needs more three-letters and acronyms. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> This post needs more three-letters and acronyms. :laugh:


Aren't you the enginerd here? :heart::heart:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Hahahahaha ****. Good point.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> Where you movin' to, guy? You need help moving the car? :laugh::heart:


Seriously...right across the hallway 



fasttt600 said:


> F-that. I need to get the car done. no distractions!!! you know my ADD starts kicking in.haha:laugh:


So, assuming you have Dutchmastr9's car till the 9th? I should be able to bring mine by afterwards.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Can't do it the 9th! I have some post-military engagements to deal with :banghead:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

March 9th is still cold


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> Can't do it the 9th! I have some post-military engagements to deal with :banghead:


You're getting engaged?! Congrats!! :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Can't do it the 9th! I have some post-military engagements to deal with :banghead:


Perfect, my car won't be done by then yet 



Rob Cote said:


> You're getting engaged?! Congrats!! :laugh:


:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Seriously...right across the hallway
> 
> 
> 
> So, assuming you have Dutchmastr9's car till the 9th? I should be able to bring mine by afterwards.


Sent you a PM:thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

fasttt600 said:


> Sent you a PM:thumbup:


Replied via email :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Good looking rides everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Good looking rides everyone!


Thanks Jeremy!

Spoke to GintyFab and we will be doing a BBQ in the spring.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Jeremy!
> 
> Spoke to GintyFab and we will be doing a BBQ in the spring.


:thumbup:


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm in!!!!!!!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> You're getting engaged?! Congrats!! :laugh:


hahah how did I know, for some reason, YOU of all people would be a smartass about that :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm pretty much a smartass about everything sooo....:facepalm:

:laugh:umpkin:

This will probably be my one show this year. And broke down if that happens.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I'm pretty much a smartass about everything sooo....:facepalm:
> 
> :laugh:umpkin:
> 
> This will probably be my one show this year. And broke down if that happens.


Wrong answer


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

cldub said:


> Wrong answer


This.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Jeremy!
> 
> Spoke to GintyFab and we will be doing a BBQ in the spring.


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> :beer:


Only if you're on e-Level with the other goodies installed. :laugh:

That's the only requirement.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

i need some good shots but yeah winter mode


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

It's broken :laugh:

Thanks for the pic, Dennis! Hope things are good with you dude!


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

:heart: ort. great people to deal with. pics coming soon


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

notavr said:


> :heart: ort. great people to deal with. pics coming soon


Thanks Mike! :heart:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Only if you're on e-Level with the other goodies installed. :laugh:
> 
> That's the only requirement.


oh yes and some rackor seats of course


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

finished my install today. Thanks again Andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks awesome Mike!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Looks awesome Mike!


I agree :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Getting powder coated black cherry red or white with silver flake tomorrow. Photo shoot to follow re install.


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

Some tucking magic. Thanks to ORT! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks great Jose!

Will you be visiting Brendan in the spring?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Went to ORT for my Accuair Elevel. Known Andrew for a while and finally got to deal with him. Great experience as you would expect :wave:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

no vtec 4me said:


> Went to ORT for my Accuair Elevel. Known Andrew for a while and finally got to deal with him. Great experience as you would expect :wave:


Dat tank


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

no vtec 4me said:


> Went to ORT for my Accuair Elevel. Known Andrew for a while and finally got to deal with him. Great experience as you would expect :wave:


Looks great dude, I'm really stoked with the finished product! 

Now to get some wheels sorted... :laugh:



shankys_14 said:


> Dat tank


you have the same one


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

no vtec 4me said:


> Went to ORT for my Accuair Elevel. Known Andrew for a while and finally got to deal with him. Great experience as you would expect :wave:


i want to see this


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> you have the same one


----------



## bcg717 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for everything Andrew!

Everything shipped same day as ordered. Customer service is top notch! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bcg717 said:


> Thanks for everything Andrew!
> 
> Everything shipped same day as ordered. Customer service is top notch! :thumbup:


Thanks for the good words Brandon! 

The Passat is looking great! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Looks great dude, I'm really stoked with the finished product!
> 
> Now to get some wheels sorted... :laugh:


Yea it came out really nice. Accuair makes such an awesome, easy to work with product it would be hard to install it anything but super clean  Oh and wheels are sorted....not necessarily super exciting but they will look good and i like them so thats just gonna have to do  cant all be originators. 



[email protected] said:


> i want to see this


:thumbup: hit me up any time


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

On BagYards. I'll put up full shots from my computer later. 


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I love the RPF1's, Bryan :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

love you guys. :heart:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

I love this thread opcorn:


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I love this thread opcorn:


In for pics of the R! :wink:


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

That'll never happen... :sly:


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

No kidding.... We can barely get a tease on Instagram. 


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> That'll never happen... :sly:


 its coming just give it time


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> its coming just give it time


lie's.....there might be salt on the roads in June....:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> lie's.....there might be salt on the roads in June....:laugh:


Hah! I see what you did there...


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hah! I see what you did there...


:facepalm:


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

fasttt600 said:


> lie's.....there might be salt on the roads in June....:laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

specialkk43 said:


>


awesome shot! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Definitely had a blast this weekend :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

i :heart: racecars and racetruck


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Definitely had a blast this weekend :thumbup::thumbup:


 hellz yea. cant wait for some shows


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## loosefalcon (Sep 19, 2009)

mdubcajka12 said:


>


 :heart::heart::heart: I knew I should have gotten a Tiguan. If I could have gotten one with DSG and paddle shifters it wouldn't have even been a contest.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

mdubcajka12 said:


>


 Leases.....who needs that? :beer:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

bryangb said:


>


 I see you took it out of hiding:thumbup: How'd the struts feel?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

OVRWRKD said:


> I see you took it out of hiding:thumbup: How'd the struts feel?


 Have them set to 28/30 lol. I like it stiff :wave: 

I think I'll be a little happier when I ditch the airlift shocks in the rear for a set of konis


----------



## SiVeeDub (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey Andrew, when your doing up that price list for Barry can you add in one of them Viair air tool accessory hose in my order please and a price for a train horn?


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Have them set to 28/30 lol. I like it stiff :wave:
> 
> I think I'll be a little happier when I ditch the airlift shocks in the rear for a set of konis


 Yea koni's ride soo good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Better pics to come. Quick shot after install. Needs washed too.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Better pics to come. Quick shot after install. Needs washed too.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking good Piotr!


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

*Thanks ORT*

Just got off the phone with [email protected] and placed my order for some Air Suspension goodies. Thank you again sir for all the help and exceptional customer service. I appreciate all the help. 

Soon to be on air provided by Open Road Tuning: 








Ill be sure to post pictures after the install.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

peitrus said:


> Just got off the phone with [email protected] and placed my order for some Air Suspension goodies. Thank you again sir for all the help and exceptional customer service. I appreciate all the help.
> 
> Soon to be on air provided by Open Road Tuning:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good Piotr!


 Thank you sir!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Whore it out


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

Finally got things worked out


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Hanover is repping hard. Well, till Dustin bitches out and moves to Pittsburgh


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)

bryangb said:


> Hanover is repping hard. Well, till Dustin bitches out and moves to Pittsburgh


-___________-


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Woo! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

ocdpvw said:


> ic:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Big thanks to [email protected] and [email protected] for the new setup!


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

ocdpvw said:


> Big thanks to [email protected] and [email protected] for the new setup!



Jesus...I'm all over these Subaru's lately and you aren't making it any easier. I'm ok with that though. :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

TJClover said:


> Jesus...I'm all over these Subaru's lately and you aren't making it any easier. I'm ok with that though. :heart::heart::heart::heart:


Thanks! I'm very pleased with the outcome. I hope in future to do some more power mods. Right now she is only putting down about 300awhp. Once I have the car paid off it won't be my daily driver and I'll go with a big turbo setup.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

ocdpvw said:


> Thanks! I'm very pleased with the outcome. I hope in future to do some more power mods. Right now she is only putting down about 300awhp. Once I have the car paid off it won't be my daily driver and I'll go with a big turbo setup.



Sounds like a solid plan to me! :beer:


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

Crappy iPhone pics till I get real ones... It's great to be back on air! Thanks Andrew! :beer:


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Bags came today, Andrew rocks! Cant wait to do the swap! :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

dustingb said:


>


Meh


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/04/05/4uja****.jpg


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

JR20thAE said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/04/05/4uja****.jpg


Meh


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Whore it out


Meh :beer: :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmmmmm touché


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

meh. whoring


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

cant say enough about Andrew and ORT thank you


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh wow, it's alive. :laugh:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Oh wow, it's alive. :laugh:


:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Supremes! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Supremes! :thumbup::thumbup:


i drive with like 25psi in them :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> i drive with like 25psi in them :laugh:


That's the beauty of them, you can cruise at stupidly low pressures and it rides like butter.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hell ya, got the wheels back on! 

Centers look awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Hell ya, got the wheels back on!
> 
> Centers look awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


he got them on just in time for it to be almost freezing for the 2 days


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hell ya, got the wheels back on!
> 
> Centers look awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


thanks man. coming up here for any shows this year?



JettaGT8V80 said:


> he got them on just in time for it to be almost freezing for the 2 days


meh. not like its going to be driven :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> thanks man. coming up here for any shows this year?


If broke down happens, I'll be there for sure!


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> If broke down happens, I'll be there for sure!


yea thats a good one, i havent heard anything about it this year yet tho


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking good Damon!










Finally got Ben to put his wheels on and KEEP them on! :laugh:


----------



## .:RTime (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Hey Andrew. :heart: . kbye.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Car looks awesome with the new wrap, Marc!

Can't wait to see you dudes at SoWo!


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

1 down, 1 to go :laugh:


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Andr[email protected] said:


> Car looks awesome with the new wrap, Marc!
> 
> Can't wait to see you dudes at SoWo!


We'll have plenty of brew at the booth. I owe you one  :beer:


----------



## .:RTime (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Did someone say beer


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Did someone say beer


yes, lots of it. Possibly even a keg if we can all agree on one lol :beer: :thumbup: I plan on having to leave my car at the booth saturday night and stumble back to my room at the Helendorf.


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Andrew! :thumbup:


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

I need wheels :thumbdown:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Thagodeus said:


> I need wheels :thumbdown:


Yay another Virginian! :thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Yay another Virginian! :thumbup:


:thumbup: (and don't you have some wheels you want to sell?!?!)


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

wow thats sexy ^ :thumbup:


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

crispy21 said:


> wow thats sexy ^ :thumbup:


 Bag your turd already, will ya?


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

Rear Driver by [email protected], on Flickr 

 
Back Shot by [email protected], on Flickr 

 
Side2 by [email protected], on Flickr 

 
Fitment by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> :thumbup: (and don't you have some wheels you want to sell?!?!)


 I do indeed haha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Justin, Josh & Damon! 

Cars look great, guys! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## b--ryan (May 13, 2008)

Andrew at ORT is the freaking man!!!! Got my self in a pretty good bind with less the one month before sowo to come and Andrew is taking care of me getting me the parts I need in quick time and huge help with my tons of questions. 

ORT best customer service around period!!:beer::beer:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

any word on my manifold from airlift buddy?


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

This thread makes so excited about going air!!!


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

SickTRed08FSI said:


> This thread makes so excited about going air!!!


 :thumbup: 

Quality over quantity


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## A[email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

#etperfect


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

#shrinkallthecars meet


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

that jsw :beer::beer: 

 
IMG_4956 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jsw_girl (Jul 31, 2011)

Love you Andrew :wave:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

jsw_girl said:


> Love you Andrew :wave:


 Now that's an awesome photo :thumbup;


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Look what showed up..


----------



## sp3nt (Oct 3, 2008)

Iku said:


> Look what showed up..


 Awesome! Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


>


 Looking good Johnny!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Hopefully vortex resizes that.


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome shot from Chadwickkkk :beer:


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

Didnt get all my parts from ORT, but they were amazing at getting me the replacement parts I needed super fast. andrew was great at getting me in touch with airlift to upgrade my v2 firmware. Installation from Gintyfab was SUPER clean!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Earlskey said:


> Didnt get all my parts from ORT, but they were amazing at getting me the replacement parts I needed super fast. andrew was great at getting me in touch with airlift to upgrade my v2 firmware. Installation from Gintyfab was SUPER clean!


 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking good Bryan and Earl! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ORT parts, gintyfab installed


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

*ORT appreciation*

Supplied by Andrew from ORT 
Shot by BigRov Photography 
 
IMG_1787-2 by peitrus057, on Flickr


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Sick.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Ultimate low is not my goal, just practicability


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Low as I can get on the 17's with the skidplate.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

87vr6 said:


> Ultimate low is not my goal, just practicability


 :heart: :wave:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

cldub said:


> :heart: :wave:


 see you next week. :beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

skatevolcom2006 said:


>


 Very yes! Super like!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

87vr6 said:


> Ultimate low is not my goal, just practicability


 Looks good, Ron! See you at SoWo? 



skatevolcom2006 said:


>


 Awesome, Justin! Should be seeing you in Vegas at the end of this month!  



ocdpvw said:


>


 Those wheels never get old on your car  




Iku said:


> Low as I can get on the 17's with the skidplate.


 Looks great, Keith! Show us some pics of that tank 



gtimakesmebroke said:


>


 Hi Matt! When are we gonna hang out? :wave:


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

An oldie I just found: 










:thumbup:


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Marc! 

Emailed you just now


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Marc!
> 
> Emailed you just now


 :thumbup: :heart: see you next week sir


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

jachong said:


> An oldie I just found:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Quickie from last weekend. Car's filthy; I slaughtered about 8,000 bugs with it.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Looks good, Ron! See you at SoWo?


 Ya, of course. I wouldn't have been bugging you so much if we didn't have such a tight timeline. I hope to crack the top 50 or whatever next weekend. 



Rob Cote said:


> Quickie from last weekend. Car's filthy; I slaughtered about 8,000 bugs with it.


 I know that spring time feel. 

 
Bugs by volksron, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

87vr6 said:


> Ya, of course. I wouldn't have been bugging you so much if we didn't have such a tight timeline. I hope to crack the top 50 or whatever next weekend.


 I don't think that'll be an issue  

First round on me! :beer:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Whoring my bitch out lately


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks great dude, I'd love to see it in person! 

Stop by if you're ever working over this way. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

rockin that ORT swag ya dig? finally got this thing back together andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

send me more pics dude! :heart:


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

:thumbup:


LowlyDubb3r said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

LowlyDubb3r said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

LowlyDubb3r said:


>


:heart:


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:





Rob Cote said:


> :thumbup:





shankys_14 said:


> :heart:


Thanks everyone! Here's another one I liked:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

LowlyDubb3r said:


> Thanks everyone! Here's another one I liked:


I :heart: fat jettas. :laugh:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

bacardicj151 said:


> I :heart: fat jettas. :laugh:


It's a Passat


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> It's a Passat


Yea pretty sure he was kidding duder lol


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

connoisseurr said:


> It's a Passat


:facepalm:



crispy21 said:


> Yea pretty sure he was kidding duder lol


:thumbup:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Pics as requested Andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks awesome dude!

I have some mirrors you might be interested in


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Looks awesome dude!
> 
> I have some mirrors you might be interested in


Oh please do tell.!


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Heres a little SoWo love from your friends at CL Designs :heart: :beer:


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*thanks again Andrew*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

marcdavis said:


> Heres a little SoWo love from your friends at CL Designs :heart: :beer:


Thanks Marc!

Also, thanks for looking out Saturday night when that dude tried to ruin things :laugh:



whitemk4golf said:


> *thanks again Andrew*


Looks awesome Pedro! What shows will you be at this season?


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Marc!
> 
> Also, thanks for looking out Saturday night when that dude tried to ruin things :laugh:


Haha oh the shenanigans, we got your back.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hah, I don't think that would've ended well for him :laugh:


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Had to throw this up Andrew, scooped it from MEGAmurp and you can see a partial of my orange ORT sticker on the windshield!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Looks awesome Pedro! What shows will you be at this season?


Thanks Andrew. Probably waterfest,vag fair,cult classic,fcf, h20. Kinda limited with family stuff


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

cldub said:


> ic: ic: ic:


whore.


:heart:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> whore.
> 
> 
> :heart:


:heart::laugh:


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

damn that rear fitment is dirty :thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Will ORT be at Waterfest? Andrew been meaning to call you, I'll probably give you a shout Tuesday when I'm back from vacation.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Great shots cldub! :beer:




sum41kid861 said:


>



:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

shankys_14 said:


> Will ORT be at Waterfest? Andrew been meaning to call you, I'll probably give you a shout Tuesday when I'm back from vacation.


Going to have a booth at WF this year! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Great shots cldub! :beer:


Thanks man! Looks like yours is coming along nicely! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Going to have a booth at WF this year! :thumbup::thumbup:


If you need more cars...and I go, just let me know. (are booth cars eligible for awards?)


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Going to have a booth at WF this year! :thumbup::thumbup:





krazyboi said:


> If you need more cars...and I go, just let me know. (are booth cars eligible for awards?)


X2, not sure I'm cool enough without nicer shoes though ^_^


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Will keep you guys in mind! 

Sorry I was so short at SoWo, they were being a pain about my truck in the show field. Guess it didn't fit in :laugh:


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hah, I don't think that would've ended well for him :laugh:


People be stupid these days....


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## jsw_girl (Jul 31, 2011)

:heart: ORT


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Awesome Laura!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Finally got everything finished up and installed. 





Front needs notched. Rears need camber :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

^ That thing is clean.
Get that notch done and post it up again!


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Well Andrew got my car fixed up it was a connection by my fuse rewired everything, the ecu is fine haha :banghead: Thanks for the all help and Ill be in touch with you about getting a set up figured out for the Mini !!!


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## EuroMike (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you for all your help Andrew.. You are the man !!! ORT:heart:


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Damn those .06's look amazing!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Love those .06's!


Sent from my iPotato


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Love those .06's!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPotato


Me too :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

vwgliin05 said:


> Well Andrew got my car fixed up it was a connection by my fuse rewired everything, the ecu is fine haha :banghead: Thanks for the all help and Ill be in touch with you about getting a set up figured out for the Mini !!!


Looks good Jeremy, thanks for the love!

Hit me up when you're ready to do the mini 



tree_hugger said:


>


Looks good Cody! Was good meeting you at SoWo. :thumbup::beer:



EuroMike said:


> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you for all your help Andrew.. You are the man !!! ORT:heart:


My pleasure Mike, glad we were able to get you a set of .06's for SoWo. They look awesome!



PSU said:


> :wave:


:wave::wave:


----------



## tree_hugger (Sep 11, 2012)

great meeting you too Andrew. good to finally put a face with a name. hope you enjoyed the beer :laugh:


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

tree_hugger said:


> great meeting you too Andrew. good to finally put a face with a name. hope you enjoyed the beer :laugh:


of course I did! :laugh:



Thagodeus said:


>


Looking good dude!


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

Finally got mine bagged thanks to Andrew!:thumbup:
Sorry about the the crap cell phone quality. I need to invest in a DSLR




































sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)




----------



## EuroMike (Sep 2, 2007)

One more:










Photo credit: Andrew Boho


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

DSC_0152 by LiBtEcHnO, on Flickr


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

EuroMike said:


> One more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would post pics of my car, but that would mean cleaning it, oh yeah, and taking pictures....

Looks dope as always cldub


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

cldub said:


>


#bootysmellgooddoe


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> #bootysmellgooddoe


I'd tongue-punch that fart box. umpkin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

cldub said:


>


I think I see Tony's house :laugh:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

fasttt600 said:


> I would post pics of my car, but that would mean cleaning it, oh yeah, and taking pictures....
> 
> Looks dope as always cldub


thanks man!



[email protected] said:


> #bootysmellgooddoe





Rob Cote said:


> I'd tongue-punch that fart box. umpkin:


#BSGD 4 lyfe :laugh:



[email protected] said:


> I think I see Tony's house :laugh:


you do indeed! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

If the booty don't smell good, all bets are off the table.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ALL. BETS. ARE. OFF.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

DSC_0018 by jmsti, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looking good Justin! It's time to bag Nicole's Jetta!


----------



## jsw_girl (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

jsw_girl said:


>


 I wondered where Ian's wheels went...this makes me want to bag my Sportwagen :thumbup:


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

A couple from freshmeet this past weekend :heart: you


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2013)

Andrew Is the best I love him so much!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

You spelled Woosta wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2013)

Rob Cote said:


> You spelled Woosta wrong.


 Letters were all there just scrambled.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Andrew Is the best I love him so much!


 hah hi Nate!


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

*FV-QR*

waiting on wheels. thanks again Andrew :beer:


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

It as been a long time coming, but it's finally on the ground! 
More soon! 

Install finished, still some adjustement to be made! 

 
june 2013 (1 of 12) by bbswagen, on Flickr 

 
june 2013 (2 of 12) by bbswagen, on Flickr 

 
june 2013 (3 of 12) by bbswagen, on Flickr 

 
june 2013 (4 of 12) by bbswagen, on Flickr 

 
june 2013 (5 of 12) by bbswagen, on Flickr 

 
june 2013 (6 of 12) by bbswagen, on Flickr 

 
june 2013 (7 of 12) by bbswagen, on Flickr 

 
june 2013 (8 of 12) by bbswagen, on Flickr 

 
june 2013 (12 of 12) by bbswagen, on Flickr 


Cheers! 
Thanks to ORT, and Andrew's patience is EPIC!


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

notavr said:


> waiting on wheels. thanks again Andrew :beer:


 :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

BBSWagen said:


> Cheers!
> Thanks to ORT, and Andrew's patience is EPIC!


 Looks awesome Matt! Love the wheel choice! 

Thanks for the good words. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

Test fitted 18x10 squared today... 










Thanks Andrew!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

LOVE IT.


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

Finally got my set up running. Lots of little things to do before it looks nice in the trunk. But hey, it's all a process.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

.FLY GLI. said:


> Test fitted 18x10 squared today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wowowowow What are the offsets front and back?


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> wowowowow What are the offsets front and back?


 
Low 30s


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:beer: killer


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Out in the sticks this weekend. No ic: skills


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks good Johnny! I'm going to email you today :thumbup::beer:


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

*FV-QR*


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks again Andrew!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

Andrew is the man

airedout1 by peitrus057, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

DSC_0072 by jmsti, on Flickr


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

You must post more of this set. There is so. much. win. Cute girl + gun + A3 =


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> You must post more of this set. There is so. much. win. Cute girl + gun + A3 =


If only my girl will give me approval, haha.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

Soon I will have my stuff from [email protected] and then I can post a pic once its all installed. :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


>


Awesome shot done by Matt! Car looks good Bryan :thumbup::beer:

Brody, I'll shoot you an email this week dude


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

another for ORT:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

gtimakesmebroke said:


> another for ORT:


Someone move that white gti so I can look at that green rabbit :laugh:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

20rabbit08 said:


> Someone move that white gti so I can look at that green rabbit :laugh:


it can be alllll yours!!!!


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

gtimakesmebroke said:


> it can be alllll yours!!!!



lol, the wife would KILL me!!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

/\ "Dem's used to be mine." -Ian Stewart Saturday night


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> /\ "Dem's used to be mine." -Ian Stewart Saturday night


hahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaha

That was the best part of the night!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

bryangb said:


>


 I would love to have RPF1's like this. Maybe less offset in the rear but still these are nice!!

Sent from your sisters room


----------



## dustingb (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

It's getting there! Some adjustments still in the works!


TT-NEW-4950-2 by bbswagen, on Flickr


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Getting closer -


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the pics guys! Hope everyone had a nice weekened :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)

Shot by Chad Kreiling :thumbup:


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## peitrus (Aug 27, 2011)

ORT :thumbup:


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wifes Beetle

[/quote]


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Newer ones from Erik Marroquin a few weeks ago.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

dustingb said:


>


looks great


----------



## DerekKoch (Feb 8, 2010)

Andrew hooked it up with the bags and IDF parts, quality dude :beer::beer:
thanks again man!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks again, Andrew!



















:heart:umpkin:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Derek and Rob! Both cars look great! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

Changed up zee wheelz...ic:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

DerekKoch said:


>


Man....I'm loving EVERYTHING about this car :heart::heart::thumbup::thumbup:


Whorage:

woodback3 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


woodside2 by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


Aggressive by ultimatetaba88, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Love your car Jason! 

I'm shooting you a PM right meow.


----------



## kevin_hellaxcute (Jul 1, 2013)

dustingb said:


>


works?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

OZ Pegasus, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Andrew it's been awhile man when we getting together


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

photo: Matt Lippincott


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

DSC_0034 by jmsti, on Flickr


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> photo: Matt Lippincott


Awesome pic!


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't ever remember if I posted in this thread or not. 
I have built many e30s with everything supplied through no other than ORT. 

One of my first bagged builds. Wish I would have taken photos of the trunk all wrapped up. 



















Accuair elevel on my old vert as well. 



















Ernie's vert on all airlift product. V2. 



















My roommates e30. 



















Mikes s5. 











I just placed a order for two more full airlift e30 setups. So keep a look out. I will post them as soon as they're done.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Nothing special here


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

What could you hook me up with for $2k or less shipped to Utah? Wanting a full kit with dual 400C + comps with water traps, 5 gal aluminum skinny, slam series, analog or digital management, no manual. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

White325is said:


> My roommates e30.


:heart::heart:

Nice work, keep them coming!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I sent you an e-mail, Andrew. :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Got you, Rob! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## little mikey (Mar 23, 2005)

DerekKoch said:


> Andrew hooked it up with the bags and IDF parts, quality dude :beer::beer:
> thanks again man!


i see yer last name, any relation to Koch Skanska?

the 20th looks dope :thumbup:

~mikey m.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Finally found the right wheels!


Night-003 by bbswagen, on Flickr


Night-002 by bbswagen, on Flickr


Night-001 by bbswagen, on Flickr


Night-004 by bbswagen, on Flickr


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Blue 20th is gorgeous :beer::beer:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Blue 20th is gorgeous :beer::beer:


agreed wholeheartedly, one of the few that caught my eye at Waterfest:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

Everything is still pretty rough but it's starting to come together. Very obvious I'm a first timer with the air install, no show stopping here. 

Andrew has been top notch the whole way so far too!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

APURPLEKING said:


> Everything is still pretty rough but it's starting to come together. Very obvious I'm a first timer with the air install, no show stopping here.
> 
> Andrew has been top notch the whole way so far too!


Props for keeping your spare accessible. :thumbup:


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

Rob Cote said:


> Props for keeping your spare accessible. :thumbup:


There has been alot of trial and error with making it that way. A couple times I just wanted to say eff it and take it out but with this setup it all works Ill just have to let some air out of the spare to help clear the tank, then use the tank to refill it.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

APURPLEKING said:


> There has been alot of trial and error with making it that way. A couple times I just wanted to say eff it and take it out but with this setup it all works Ill just have to let some air out of the spare to help clear the tank, then use the tank to refill it.


Looks good man. PM me and I'll tell you how to fix your spare issue :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> Looks good man. PM me and I'll tell you how to fix your spare issue :thumbup:


You should just post it in here for others in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> You should just post it in here for others in the future. :thumbup:


Why would he do that when he makes money on installs? Can't give away all the secrets and put him out of business


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

ocdpvw said:


> ic:ic:ic:ic:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Why would he do that when he makes money on installs? Can't give away all the secrets and put him out of business


Oh. My bad. I didn't know that.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Oh. My bad. I didn't know that.


If you're good at something, never do it for free. :laugh:


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

Different look but still rockin' ORT at its core 










Hopefully I'll stay away from my cell phone shots soon. :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks great Jose! 

Hopefully you'll be at VAG Fair so I can see it in person!


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

jachong said:


> Different look but still rockin' ORT at its core
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:heart: :thumbup:


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

DSC_0303 by jmsti, on Flickr


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Love the new fender work :beer:


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Andrew pick up dat phone! 

I


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

This needs to be quoted again. Look at those lips!!!!!  



jachong said:


> Different look but still rockin' ORT at its core
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Why does Photobucket make this look like garbage now? wtf?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

The cell shots on Instagram looked better :facepalm::thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

20rabbit08 said:


> This needs to be quoted again. Look at those lips!!!!!


 LOL! Thanks Dan! :thumbup: (Congrats for yesterday's award at VF, BTW!) :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

jachong said:


> LOL! Thanks Dan! :thumbup: (Congrats for yesterday's award at VF, BTW!) :beer:


 The wrap looks so good in the sun! 

thanks for stopping by yesterday!


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The wrap looks so good in the sun!
> 
> thanks for stopping by yesterday!


 Thanks Andrew! Hopefully I'll have some decent shots to be shared with you guys! :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for having me at the booth, Andrew. Had a great time with everyone. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: 

I think my forehead is starting to peel


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Thanks for having me at the booth, Andrew. Had a great time with everyone. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:
> 
> I think my forehead is starting to peel


 Our pleasure, Bryan! Thanks for being a booth car!  

Time to plan a little fall gtg with everyone :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zeeshanaayan07 (Aug 11, 2013)

What a great machine and red car


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Our pleasure, Bryan! Thanks for being a booth car!
> 
> Time to plan a little fall gtg with everyone :thumbup::thumbup:


 umpkin:


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

DerekKoch said:


>


Great integration of the controller into the center console. Compliments to the installer.eace:

If only the controller itself wasn't so 1990's...


----------



## GLI*TNB (May 24, 2012)

ORT 👌
📱ic:

















Tying up some loose ends in the trunk !


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

New Lm's for ya andrew haha littler better fitment now


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hell ya, Jeremy! Looks awesome!


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)

Photo by ATK


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ahh VAG Fair!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Does VAG of VAG Fair rhyme with bag or badge?


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Rob Cote said:


> Does VAG of VAG Fair rhyme with bag or badge?


❤


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## GLI*TNB (May 24, 2012)

Shots from last night


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> Does VAG of VAG Fair rhyme with bag or badge?


Bag


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

ORT:heart::heart:

My favorite part, the accessory manifold!


----------



## snoman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

ORT is a bunch of first class guys in my book 👍


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

My pics look squished posted on here :banghead:


----------



## jsw_girl (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Laura :wave:

Wagon looks awesome


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for hooking it up as always buddy ol' pal.


----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

olllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllld........but I am reminiscing tonight








o and that's bird **** near the passenger door handle in case you were wondering


----------



## GLI*TNB (May 24, 2012)

whaaaat!!!! just ordered one of these !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Tussy! :wave:


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

Thanks again for all the help on the Merc!


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Greetings everyone! Feels good to be posting up in this thread again ! This time, Im in a Golf TDI

Big thanks to Andrew for helping me via emails while I was deployed and for helping me while I was in the process of doing my install :thumbup::beer: 

I'll get better pics later soon as I got some down time from work


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks awesome, Joe!


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Desert_Hare (Jan 15, 2013)

*Couldnt have done it without your help Andrew. Thanks!!*


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

washington (1 of 1) by bbswagen, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Matt!

Got your pm, I will be responding shortly! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the help/parts Andrew. It's running beautifully!


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

BBSWagen said:


> washington (1 of 1) by bbswagen, on Flickr


This is to perfect :thumbup::thumbup: Any more shots?


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes I got a lot more!!!
hehe!
Part of the latest set i took!


washington (16 of 18) by bbswagen, on Flickr


washington (15 of 18) by bbswagen, on Flickr


washington (14 of 18) by bbswagen, on Flickr


washington (6 of 18) by bbswagen, on Flickr


washington (5 of 18) by bbswagen, on Flickr


washington (3 of 18) by bbswagen, on Flickr


washington (1 of 18) by bbswagen, on Flickr


Why we tuck (12 of 27) by bbswagen, on Flickr


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

absolutely stunning BBSwagen seriously :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Andrew for getting me those parts on short notice again! :beer:

Heres some fall pics to add to the tread ic:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

good hangs this weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fun times as always! 

thanks for the pics, Matt! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)

Photo by Adam Whary


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Josh! :wave:


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)

Andrew :beer: :wave:


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

OH, HAI ANDREWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW M:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Ryan! :wave:

Hi Cajkaaaaaaaa :wave::heart:


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Luis and myself.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Vw NewF said:


> Andrew :beer: :wave:


:heart:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/dsantimays/10659337824/" title="10199357176_1dd63502d1_o (1) by dsantimays, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2810/10659337824_1550f8a64e_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="10199357176_1dd63502d1_o (1)"></a>


----------



## EuroMike (Sep 2, 2007)

Green one again !!









Cimon B Photography

Hi Andrew !! :beer:


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## EuroMike (Sep 2, 2007)

Dead End


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Chris & Mike! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bcg717 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## EuroMike (Sep 2, 2007)

DOUBLE . TROUBLE


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Andrew! :wave:

Great seeing you this past weekend. It's always a great pleasure and thank you for all of your help with the ride!


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## GLI*TNB (May 24, 2012)

I changed the white ORT sticker to the sparkly gray one :laugh:


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmsti/11166688115/" title="bsfcar044 by jmsti, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3702/11166688115_3d00915ea2_b.jpg" width="1024" height="680" alt="bsfcar044"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmsti/11166879093/" title="bsfcar042 by jmsti, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3736/11166879093_6a2944d3aa_b.jpg" width="1024" height="731" alt="bsfcar042"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmsti/11166694435/" title="bsfcar039 by jmsti, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5514/11166694435_73f91632f0_b.jpg" width="1024" height="680" alt="bsfcar039"></a>


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialkk43/11313468753/" title="Untitled by specialkk43, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7301/11313468753_f8188372b9.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="Untitled"></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialkk43/11313408364/" title="Untitled by specialkk43, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3833/11313408364_849ca27022.jpg" width="500" height="500" alt="Untitled"></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/specialkk43/11313349765/" title="Untitled by specialkk43, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3683/11313349765_621e6d5fee.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## artsgotagun (Feb 24, 2010)

bought my bagyard bombers in the first or second group buy and still going strong...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Dang, I haven't heard from you in a while Josh!

Glad to see the bombers are still treating you well :thumbup::beer:


----------



## GLI*TNB (May 24, 2012)

I really love being on bags, thanks for everything Andrew! :beer:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

Just saw the video on IG. Looks fun! Haha 


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

I had snow up to the windows, bagged quattro goodness!
Got out without hesitation!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

wow- you make Huff's look good! I generally don't like them on much of any car, even dumped GTI/GLI's :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn Matt! That's crazy! 

It's nice to see people driving their bagged cars year round


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

winter mode


----------



## GLI*TNB (May 24, 2012)

:wave:
:beer:
:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

VMRs look good dude! :wave:


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

snowplow (6 of 6) by bbswagen, on Flickr



snowplow (5 of 6) by bbswagen, on Flickr


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Some more stuff!!!

Random lame ass drift!









snowplow-B&W (4 of 6) by bbswagen, on Flickr


snowplow-B&W (3 of 6) by bbswagen, on Flickr


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

winter mode?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> winter mode?


VMR 702's?!


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

vdubjettaman said:


> VMR 702's?!


Yes sir!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Yes sir!


:thumbup::beer:

test fit some new rollers on this nice day









and my trunk setup with water trap, VIAR 400C compressor and some various other fittings from Andrew


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Built the air setup on my car many years ago with the help of Andrew :thumbup:



^(Don't mind the wonky front end fitment in this picture)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn Kyle, haven't heard from you in a while!

Thanks for the :heart:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

:wave:


bsfcar078 by jmsti, on Flickr


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Damn Kyle, haven't heard from you in a while!
> 
> Thanks for the :heart:


It has been awhile Andrew! School has kept cars on the back burner for the last four years, however I am graduating this May and will likely want to get back into bags very quickly!  I will definitely be coming to you for any future air ride needs. Do you still have my number?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

bagged_hag said:


> It has been awhile Andrew! School has kept cars on the back burner for the last four years, however I am graduating this May and will likely want to get back into bags very quickly!  I will definitely be coming to you for any future air ride needs. Do you still have my number?


Kyle, don't think I have your number anymore 

I've owned countless phones since we've last spoken. Shoot me an email and let's catch up :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/troyfoto/9705189590/" title="Don't mind me by TROY Fotografie, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5524/9705189590_5e9cf457f1.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Don't mind me"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/troyfoto/9705114362/" title="Bum by TROY Fotografie, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3696/9705114362_724be9aa4a.jpg" width="500" height="334" alt="Bum"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/troyfoto/9705105802/" title="On rails by TROY Fotografie, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3749/9705105802_313c32a27e.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="On rails"></a>

Thanks, Buck! :heart:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Who is this buck fella? :laugh:


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

bryangb said:


>


I spy Andrew Banana Pants!! :wave:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

BIG_ANT said:


> I spy Andrew Banana Pants!! :wave:


Sammy Salmon Pants, get it right! :laugh:


----------



## GLI*TNB (May 24, 2012)




----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

Andrew, you have a PM!


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey Andrew! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Vw NewF said:


> Hey Andrew! :wave:


Hey Ryan! :wave:

Got that tank heading your way, I'll pop over tracking now!


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Huge thanks to Andrew for working with my wife on these amazing set of wheels (even though he kept it a secret for the longest time). Not only is Andrew a great source for air, but he can handle anything automotive 

My wife decided to surprise me with an extra special set of Forgeline GX3 wheels. The centers are to represent my son's birthstone while the barrels represent mine. Nothing makes custom more cool than custom with a meaning.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I can't wait til they're on the car.

Thanks for the :heart: Corey!


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

Still on Winter :heart: mode...










:thumbup:


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Happy ORT Customer here, love the 5 gallon seamless tank :thumbup:
Running Airlift Performance with V2 









Pulling the tank back out next week to re polish it


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Andrew is the best :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Derek! :wave:

Car looks stellar dude :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

eace::wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Jason! :wave:

See you at Wuste?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Jason! :wave:
> 
> See you at Wuste?


Yes indeed! See you there!


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Just finished mine. Huge thanks to Andrew for hooking me up and putting up with me! :thumbup::laugh: Now I just have to get the frame notched and figure out how to get her lower.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Another HUGE thanks to Andrew at ORT. Thank you for the killer Forgelines :heart:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

:heart: your Subaru ocdpvw ^^

Here's some recent shots of mine to show some support to an awesome Company and staff! Keep up the good guys! :beer:













-Joe


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Cleaned the car real quick


----------

